# the car in colour and the rest black and white?



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Got photoshop the other day, but how do I do those pictures that have the car in colour and the rest black and white?


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd also like to know how to do this. 
Anyone?


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

copy the picture so you have 2 layers make the top layer black and white use the lasso tool and cut round the car and delete from the top layer job done


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.photoshopcstutorials.co.uk/html/photoshop_colourise_monochrome.html


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

first go and yeah i do know my car is silver and black :wall:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

woot 
Layer - adjustment layer - black and white, then erase the parts you want to be in colour


----------



## msherry21 (Jun 24, 2007)

Is the lasso tool, the only tool you can use to erase with? I find it really difficult to keep with the lines when cutting round an object. Any tips?


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

msherry21 said:


> Is the lasso tool, the only tool you can use to erase with? I find it really difficult to keep with the lines when cutting round an object. Any tips?


Remember you can zoom in a million times, it will turn a hard part to cut round easy.:thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I found the best technique for this is to duplicate the background layer (CTRL+J) turn this whole layer b/w (Image/adjustments/Black and white). Once you have finished this apply a layer mask to the new layer. Select the brush tool(b), paint the area you want in colour with black, if you go over the edges, flip colour to white and paint back again. Fully non destructive technique. Alter the hardness of the brush to suit the image your working on!


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

^ 
Yes, that is the best way to do it. 

Lasso tool is just a major headache on something that size!


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Any chance you could do a wee follow through with that last tip. 

It sounds more work painting the area


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Sure

Open your image up in Ps,
Duplicate the background layer,
In the new 'duplicated' layer go to Image>Adjustments>Black & White
(You could also use Image>Adjustments>Hue & Saturation and de-saturate the image but this is much less impressive...)

Now add a layer mask to the black and white layer,
Grab the paint brush and set the foreground color to black,
Now just paint over the car to let the color layer below appear through

If you slip and expose too much just swap the color to white and brush over it to undo.

Hope that helps....


----------

